# 2 nuts & 2 caps



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

New video again






Below a picture how caps stays on place, on top of the screw is magnet.









That idea came from Beanflip's video :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Charles

I still have to practise a lot more :target:


----------

